# Does the Nexus 7 have USB-OTG and mhl (video out)



## fanboy1974

I ordered a 16gb but a lot of people still have question regarding these connections. I seen this over at Anandtech.com.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6054/google-nexus-7-mini-review

"*Update:* I've had many emails and questions about whether USB-OTG (On The Go) is supported on the Nexus 7, and didn't touch on it when I originally hit publish becuause I wasn't entirely sure. I've now confirmed that USB-OTG is supported on the Nexus 7, and works on the current Android 4.1 non-final build that has been sampled. That's encouraging, and I'll test it myself when I get home and to my miniUSB OTG adapter." 

In order to read usb drives the Nexus (phone) needed to have this app from the playstore but you must be rooted. 

[root] StickMount

As for mhl I have no info.


----------



## mikeymop

Mhl isn't supported. I think Engadget confirmed it don't remember. Hopefully they'll make a video dock for the pogo pins

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## presb4

I pre-ordered but I was under the impression that USB-OTG would work and that I would be able to use thumb drives for extra storage. If that is not the case I will be a very unhappy camper


----------



## mikeymop

presb4 said:


> I pre-ordered but I was under the impression that USB-OTG would work and that I would be able to use thumb drives for extra storage. If that is not the case I will be a very unhappy camper


Its confirmed working if you root it and use stickmount. Google just blocked the expandable storage to force us into the clouds.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tanknspank

My only question before I purchase one is if there is any possibility of another method of getting video out? The 16GB would be perfect for a few movies to be stored on along with emulators to be a portable media center, but if there is no way of video out, then it runs half the experience.

I have an Asus Transformer now, but it's just overall slow and bulky. A 7" tablet like the N7 would be a better for factor for me and become a way more portable device, making something like this perfect. Unless there ends up being no way of video out..


----------



## ERIFNOMI

tanknspank said:


> My only question before I purchase one is if there is any possibility of another method of getting video out? The 16GB would be perfect for a few movies to be stored on along with emulators to be a portable media center, but if there is no way of video out, then it runs half the experience.
> 
> I have an Asus Transformer now, but it's just overall slow and bulky. A 7" tablet like the N7 would be a better for factor for me and become a way more portable device, making something like this perfect. Unless there ends up being no way of video out..


I have an 8.2in Xyboard which has HDMI out if you're interested









MHL uses 5 pins so looks like video out via pogo pins is out.


----------



## spiff72

ERIFNOMI said:


> MHL uses 5 pins so looks like video out via pogo pins is out.


I noticed that the Nexus 7 appears to have 4 pogo pin connectors (compared to the Galaxy Nexus' 3 pins). I am wondering what this extra pin provides on the 7?


----------



## ERIFNOMI

spiff72 said:


> I noticed that the Nexus 7 appears to have 4 pogo pin connectors (compared to the Galaxy Nexus' 3 pins). I am wondering what this extra pin provides on the 7?


Hopefully USB. What are the 3 pins on the Nexus? I never really bothered since the docks were so expensive. USB is 4 pins; PWR, GND, DATA +, DATA - so hopefully that's the 4 of the 7 as that opens up some possibilities.


----------



## The Nexus Project

Picked up an OTG-USB cable from eBay & a USB 3.0 flash drive. Installed stickmount(app.) from the Playstore. Works perfectly so far


----------



## Millioke

Used it with my external hard drive too.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sundar2012

Millioke said:


> Used it with my external hard drive too.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Did you external HD have an independent power source?


----------



## Millioke

Yes. The HD does have a power source.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monkey082506

I've used it with my 500GB external, USB wireless Mouse, and Xbox 360 wired controller...all work perfectly. Best media player I've found to read the files from my HD (.avi format) is Dice player.


----------



## nizda

You should soon hopefully have a better alternative to mhl. Ive been testing a similar protocol that works with my raspberry pi, and it has come along way. From streaming video remotely to full mirror in real time, and everything works pretty well if your willing to go all the way and patch your kernel or if your not proficient enough to do that, flash there rom. It became so popular they also released it for the galaxy nexus and nexus s. Also once we do have native support for miracast, I would recommend getting a ras pi for 35$ if your TV doesn't support it, its so very well worth it. Here's a link if anyone wants to try it or check out how awesome this device is, anyone just beginning on android, this isn't something you want to mess with at this stage. 
http://esrlabs.com/android-transporter-for-the-nexus-7-and-the-raspberry-pi/


----------

